# Compressor cpr removal



## cle12000 (11 mo ago)

I have a compressor very similar to the one in the picture. Is it possible to remove the cpr from this? I have circled below what I want to remove. Can I put a safety valve or anything on that with no problems. What happens if I just cap it off? 
Thanks, for your help.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

bad idea...
things tend to go BOOM...
i think you are better off buying a new compressor...
safety first...


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

IDK what a "cpr" is, but what is circled in that photo looks more like part of the unloader valve. That releases head pressure on the compressor when the pressure switch cuts off. This will allow the compressor to start up without the load of the head pressure the next time the pressure switch turns on. The compressor can't restart at pressure if you cap that off.

OTOH, if you're speaking of the pressure relief valve, that is there to assure that tank pressure doesn't rise to dangerous levels if the pressure switch malfunctioned. DEFINITELY DON'T CAP THAT OFF! It could lead to a tank explosion. Trust me. You don't want that!

Why do you want to remove that?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

cle12000,

It is possible to cap that off and use an electric pressure switch that includes an automatic release valve, Start with replacing/testing the check valve and take the skinny pipe coming off the fill tube side of the check valve and pipe it to the relief valve on the proper type pressure switch, part 6 in diagram.
"Campbell Hausfeld CW210001AV CONDOR UNLOADER KIT 9"















Campbell Hausfeld CW301400AJ Parts Diagram for Pressure-Switch Parts


Campbell Hausfeld CW301400AJ Pressure-Switch Parts Exploded View parts lookup by model. Complete exploded views of all the major manufacturers. It is EASY and FREE



www.jackssmallengines.com








cle12000 said:


> I have a compressor very similar to the one in the picture. Is it possible to remove the cpr from this? I have circled below what I want to remove. Can I put a safety valve or anything on that with no problems. What happens if I just cap it off?
> Thanks, for your help.
> 
> View attachment 11017


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

cle12000,,

What is your issue with the unloader? constant hissing after running the compressor up? the hissing is normal for a second or two after a charge cycle, if the hissing is constant your check valve is the problem. The unloader is supposed to remain open at 0 RPM after a fill up cycle and this is normal proper operation. The check valve is a maintenance part like an air filter or oil, and check valve should be replaced if it leaks the built up tank back pressure up the fill tube. They corrode, clog, leak or just wear out over time change it!

Stephen


----------



## cle12000 (11 mo ago)

Thanks, it seems the check valve is bad as well as a couple other parts of the centrifugal pressure release assembly are missing. I'm having problems finding the parts as it is so old. That's why I was hoping I could cap it off and not use the cpr as long as it does not damage the pump. I have installed an electric pressure switch similar to the picture you have posted. My picture below. I have run a small line from the pressure switch relief valve to the main fill line. Just want to make sure is won't damage my pump if I cap off the cpr.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

cle12000,

You don't have to use the built in centrifugal unloader if you have another method to unload the head and fill tube. ther will be no damage running compressor without it working/attached, seems you are on the right track!

Stephen




cle12000 said:


> Thanks, it seems the check valve is bad as well as a couple other parts of the centrifugal pressure release assembly are missing. I'm having problems finding the parts as it is so old. That's why I was hoping I could cap it off and not use the cpr as long as it does not damage the pump. I have installed an electric pressure switch similar to the picture you have posted. My picture below. I have run a small line from the pressure switch relief valve to the main fill line. Just want to make sure is won't damage my pump if I cap off the cpr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

As long as you still have a way to blow down the pump after shutdown, you can leave the CPR disconnected. There will be no air coming from it, so no need to cap anything off.


----------



## MacMcMacmac (9 mo ago)

.


----------

